# Parking Brake Problems



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You just need to adjust the dum brakes. Not well adjusted from factory. Check out our tech section for the how to.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 12' eco and this has happened to me 2 or 3 times. I have just gotten used to pulling the brake as far as possible. If I only pull it up 1/2 or 3/4 the brakes wont fully engage and the car will possibly roll. I usually park in neutral leaving it out of gear unless im on an uneven surface in which case I will park in gear.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Common issue. The rear drums aren't adjusted properly. Either have your dealership look at it (under B2B it's free) - complaint is parking brake doesn't hold or take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-brakes-suspension/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html. Once your rear drums are adjusted properly the hand brake will work as expected and you can hard brake without dragging the front air dam.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have noticed on several cars I have owned that it is possible to lock the rear wheels with the park brake, but if you are facing uphill you need to let the car roll back just a little bit and the leaver will come up another notch and hold.


----------

